# Millers Ferry report



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a first hand report saturday. bass were slow, from the deep, to the banks. May have had something to do with the front that came through. Guys that normally could get their limit(10 in alabama) came up short.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought I would post I fished the same area last week and caught 21 bass on Sat., largest 5lbs. and smallest 2lbs. We weighed these fish.Was fishing a red color worm in pockets in the creek. Caught 15 the next day in the same way. I was fishing boga chitta (spell) Been a lot of bass coming out of Pine Barren creek also. Most fish were caugh in 5 to 6 feet of water with channel of 22ft close.even caught 1 or2 on top water frog. As people know when I fished salt water I was very productive and shared everything I had. I will do the same on the fresh water side. Would like to meet some of you guys that fish the Alabama some time. Mabe a meet up?

H2o mark lives there and he can give use a water level report if we need it

I fish a 14ft with a 25 johnson. Trolling motor will run faster than the motor!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like a couple of great days bassin, Reel Fiesty. I need a day like that. I fish in Florida.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a real good trip. was worried about the water level being high but was able to find them. I will post any information I have on what I am catching them on and where. I am a saltwater fisherman turned fresh and in the learning state, but we have had some good luck. I have been trying to get into the crappie, but it has been on and off.


----------

